# Insulating an attached garage



## CooperRex (Jul 20, 2010)

My master bedroom is on top of my attached garage. It is very cold in the winter, and warm in the summer. I was wondering if insulating the garage would help. I believe the ceiling of the garage already has insulation (and I don't want to rip out the ceiling drywall). However, the walls of the garage do not have any insulation. Is it worth it to rip out the drywall and put insulation in the walls of the garage? Will that improve the temperature control in the garage, and therefore the master bedroom? I realize that there are multiple areas that may need improvement (new garage doors that don't leak air, new windows in the master bedroom), but for now, since I am going to have the garage painted, I was wondering if wall insulation will help.
Thank you!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to help much.
Never once have I seen the propper amount of insulation over a garage, and just as often there was no air sealing done before it went up.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with Joe, not help much, especially if you have a vehicle door or use it as a garage for parking. On top of that, if in a heating climate, the garage floor is right on the cold earth, and *unheated*. So your thermal barrier (insulation) is at the ceiling and gets cold from garage space cold air, similar to a crawlspace/earth, Fig. #7: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/

Gary


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

You can't treat it as a conditioned space if you have a car or any chemicals in there. The best way to to move the insulation layer to the garage ceiling. It isn't cheap though.


----------

